# Extra sailings at TransEuropa



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Message just recd from our motorhome friendly ferry friends!

Add Contact 
Block Sender 
Show All Headers 
Print View

Dear Sir, Madam,

As TransEuropa Ferries' sailings in the week before Christmas have been so busy in the last two years, we have decided to add three extra sailings to our schedule.

On the 20th, 21st and 22nd of December, we will have a sailing at 22:30 from Ramsgate.

This is ideal for customers who wish to travel after working during the day, or for those families whose children are finishing the school term, and wish to travel the same night.

As well do not forget our 48 hrs return = same price as a single ticket.

For more information see our website: www.transeuropaferries.com.

Kind Regards 
TransEuropa Ferries

----------------------------------------------
Geachte Heer, Mevrouw,

Aangezien onze afvaarten tijdens de week voor Kerstmis zo druk zijn geweest in de voorbije twee jaar, is er beslist om 3 extra afvaarten aan onze vaarschema toe te voegen.

Op 20-21 en 22 december zal er uitzonderlijk ook een 22.30 uur afvaart zijn vanuit Ramsgate

Dit is een ideale gelegenheid voor een afvaart na het werk, of voor de familie's waarvan de kinderen na het beëindigen van de school, dezelfde nacht nog wensen te vertrekken.

Natuurlijk mogen wij niet vergeten dat wij nog steeds een 48 uurs retour ticket hebben = dezelfde prijs als een enkele reis.

Voor mijn informatie zie onze website: www.transeuropaferries.com.

Met Vriendelijke groeten
TransEuropa Ferries


----------

